# Need An Old RC Truck



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

We have a friend whose son had a stroke in utero. He's 5 now, and the Drs. are trying to get him to use his right hand (the weak side). He's nuts about cars and trucks, I let him drive my T4 a few months ago and he had a blast. Anyway, trying to find a fairly cheap truck to put together for him so he can have fun while he learns to use his right hand. T2, XXT, Evader, E-pede or Rustler, etc. Something they can still get parts for, LOL. Can be a roller, I have an FM radio that I'm going to put in it and I think I have a speedo that works. Or is you hvae some gear for it we can talk too. LMK, looking on evilbay as well.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill pitch in my battery packs bro! Also, this sounds like a worthwhile cause, something I have allways belived in since the Biff Racing Team days. And thats what 2Cool racing is about also. If we cant find a truck to be donated, Ill toss in my TC4 roller for a trade if anyone knows who would make that trade.

Im also gonna put a sticky on this topic.

Step up 2Coolers!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll throw $10 in the pot for parts or whatever. Also, if he gets a T2 I might have some old GT parts I could donate. Just let me know.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I can do a few things. I have my Tamiya TA04 that I can offer up. I also have my Tekin ESC that he could use. I can also donate some cash.

Just let me know what you need. I'm sure you can find some good deal on something not too terribly used. Just let me know how we need to help.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

You guys are great. I think I have everything else I need, just need to find a vehicle. Biff, old battery packs would be cool. I have some old matched 2400's that I'm going to give him. Anybody with something like that would be awesome. I'm going to give him my original NiCad only charger also. Remember, he's just 5 and he's going to have to learn to use that hand, so he won't need 3800's and mod motors right off the bat. When he starts off he'll pretty much be with me when he goes to the track so I'll have anything he needs. This is a birthday gift from us so I'll spend a little $, just don't want to break the bank. His party was yesterday and I gave him a Zip Zap Bigfoot MT. Lajuan said he only got to take out 2 presents to play with and that was one of them, and it was all he played with. He called me and said guess what, he just drove his MT OVER a car! Apparently he lined up all his Hot Wheels and crushed them with the Zip Zap, LOL. So, I think we're on the right track.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dont have any old packs. I can send some cash on payday though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Here, this might be just the ticket. He's nuts about MT. $20 bones to ship though, jeez.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Traxxas-Stamped...ryZ44029QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It needs a better body. Can anyone paint?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Humm...*

I have some thoughts for a new Evader. I can let you know in a couple of days.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Lemme know what you find out Biggie. I'd like to get him something that he could race eventually. I loved my Evader, I should have never sold it. And you can just about bulletprooof that truck.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I can paint a little, not perfect, but I can make a body look good.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Okie Dokie*

I have a hookup on a new in the box Evader pro Graphite. Let me know where to get it to. All I have to do is pick it up. Thanks to Randy Ritch!


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary said:


> It needs a better body. Can anyone paint?


i can paint.....i'm not a pro painter by no means, but i can do some fairly nice flames or drip paint jobs. tell ya what.....pay to send me the body (i'm in fort walton beach, florida, 32548.....that's about 35 miles east of pensacola), i'll paint it for free and i'll pay to ship it back to gary (or whoever) for the kid. here's a couple examples of my paint........


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Biggie and Dirt!

That is awesome guys! That's what we're talking about! That's what 2CRT is all about brothers!

CJTamu,

With those items taken care of, what else does the kiddo need bro? Let us know!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, y'all are the geatest. Biggie, you and I were supposed to link up this week anyway. I have a meeting this morning, what about tomorrow around 11:30 to 12'ish? I can pick up the car, we can go by Randy's, whatever. I'll call your cell later. I'll thank Randy in person when I see him. PD, I need to check my stash, but I think I have everything else. I know I have Tx, Rx, and xtals covered. Lajuan and I were going to do this as a bday present and now Biggie and Randy have the truck covered, so I may look for a better speedo than the Duster I have for it. Motor should be easy to cover, just a good stocker while he learns.Nice paint dirtracer. Lemme get the truck up and running and I'll let Matthew pick out a paint scheme and we'll get a clear body.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Guys*

This Evader comes with Painted body and stickers to place where you want, Radio, Speedcontrol, motor. So I'm thinking batteries and charger is what is needed now. We will know when the box is opened.

See you tomorrow Chris.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow. We'll take a look tomorrow then.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I have a hookup on a new in the box Evader pro Graphite. Let me know where to get it to. All I have to do is pick it up. Thanks to Randy Ritch!


Are you serious bro? Thats the kind of guy and hobby shop that steps up above the crowd. Like you!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Man, y'all are the geatest. Biggie, you and I were supposed to link up this week anyway. I have a meeting this morning, what about tomorrow around 11:30 to 12'ish? I can pick up the car, we can go by Randy's, whatever. I'll call your cell later. I'll thank Randy in person when I see him. PD, I need to check my stash, but I think I have everything else. I know I have Tx, Rx, and xtals covered. Lajuan and I were going to do this as a bday present and now Biggie and Randy have the truck covered, so I may look for a better speedo than the Duster I have for it. Motor should be easy to cover, just a good stocker while he learns.Nice paint dirtracer. Lemme get the truck up and running and I'll let Matthew pick out a paint scheme and we'll get a clear body.


I havent the slightest clue when Ill run 1/10th scale again. Prolly not this year. But I have a Cyclone TC I can donate to the cause. You can pick it up when you pick up the servo for Justin and use whatever he gives to whatever you think still needs to be purchased whether its motors or a charger. And later if we can, Id like, if DR1 would like too, paint a sweet body.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

P. S. I sent my wife a link to this thread and she thinks y'all are awesome. She's confused though, she can't figure out why a bunch of nice guys want to hang around me, LOL. Biff, did you ever PM your digits and room number so we can get together Friday? Much appreciated on the speedo if you're sure you want to part with it. I have at least one sport speedo hanging around here. Since we're getting so much donated I'm going to look for some NiMH batteries and a charger rather than the stuff I was going to give him. I'll post some pics when he gets it and I'll make sure they have directions to Randy's.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> P. S. I sent my wife a link to this thread and she thinks y'all are awesome. She's confused though, she can't figure out why a bunch of nice guys want to hang around me, LOL. Biff, did you ever PM your digits and room number so we can get together Friday? Much appreciated on the speedo if you're sure you want to part with it. I have at least one sport speedo hanging around here. Since we're getting so much donated I'm going to look for some NiMH batteries and a charger rather than the stuff I was going to give him. I'll post some pics when he gets it and I'll make sure they have directions to Randy's.


I dont want to give up my charger or the PS that I got from Eric. I may need those for a M18 later. But Ill throw in the Cyclone and my two packs of 3300s that are new, and cycled.

Ill Pm you the info in a minute. Or, how does Molinas on highway 6 sound? 6:00 pm?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh BTW. I forgot to tell yall. I had to "Unstick" all the threads. They are adding to the server problems. When you have allmost 15000 people on one site it can get rough.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary, just got the PM. Molina's sounds good. I take off at 4:00, so we can do it earlier if you want or 6:00 is good too.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

He guys I just found this item. Is there anything still needed for this deal?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not sure CD. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow from Lyn. He said it was the Pro version, but he also said it had radio, speedo, etc. and I don't remember the Pro ever coming RTR so we'll see. After the outpouring of support we may have dang near everything covered even if it's not RTR. Since Biff's donating batteries I'm going to find an AC/DC charger that will do NiMH and NiCad. I also have a Futaba 3PDF and several xtal sets and a couple Rx, so I have the radio covered if we need it. I was just talking to Lajuan, if I can swing it I'd like to get him up to K&M and give it to him there so anyone that wants to can see him get it. It's really going to make his day. I'll post up here tomorrow after I see what we have.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

CJ,

If you need some financial assistance on getting him a charger or whatever else you think he needs to complete the package I'm good for helping out in that area too bro! Just let me know and I can PayPal ya the cash or whatever you want! LMK!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Friday, 4:30 at Molinas?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Works for me Gary. Wow, talk about being careful what you ask for. I can't thank Biggie and Randy enough for what they did. I now have an Evader ST Pro, RTR w/ radio, servo, 12T reversible ESC to give to Matthew. Randy also has a customer for life. Biff's donating batteries and I think I have a spare xtal set or 2 that will work with this radio. So, the only thing I really NEED at this point is a charger that will do NiMh. I'm going to look for one that's easy for his dad to use and doesn't need a power supply, LOL. There was a Prophet charger at Randy's that looked like it might do the trick, or maybe a Superbrain, etc. I'm going to make a list of some other things that I'm going to pick up gor him (some street tires and wheels, spare a-arms, etc.) that I'll post up here. If anyone still wants to donate just 'cause they want to donate that is much appreciated, but don't feel obligated, y'all have done more than enough already. I really appreciate everyone's response. Some of the offers like custom paint work, etc. we might get to later after we see if Matthew stays with it. I'm going to try to find a Saturday in the next couple where I can get him up to K&M, watch a little bit of practice, then give him the truck before the races start. I'll post up the list when I get it done, and if y'all can think of anything to add or want to donate LMK. Once I have the list then I'll pick it up at Randy's and get him to order anything he doesn't have in stock. Probably won't be tonight, I'm about to have to explain some dog trauma to the Littlest Princess so it may be a long night. Thanks and God bless to everyone who responded.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay, as it turns out I have a charger. I'm going to pick up:

Road Hawgs and wheels (F&R) for concrete driving
Pink Losi rear and orange front springs
Stock motor (this truck has a 15T in it, way too much for a 5 yr old beginner)
Set of F and set of R a-arms
When we get beyond Stock I'll put Dean's or Corally connectors on it, but right now I don't want to do anything to void the warranty.

Anybody think of anything else?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

OK, so all you need from me is the batteries and the servo to give to Justin?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep, and that tray if you're going t part with it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im full! I really like Molinas. 

I think Matthew is set up!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. Me likey Molina's too. Matthew is definitely set up. Here's the final tally guys. (1) RTR DTX Evader Pro, w/12T reversing ESC, 15 x 2 motor and programmable radio. (1) MRC 959 Superbrain charger. (2) GP 3300 matched packs. (1) Trinity Absolute Zero discharge tray. I've ordered 2 pair of Street Hawgs (or whatever they're called) from Randy's so he can run on the sidewalk, F&R rims and F&R a-arms. Wayne is also holding some pink Losi rear and orange Losi front springs for me and a P2K. I'm going to put the P2K in it and put the 15 x 2 in the box until he's ready. I'm also going to put bullet connectors on the motor and Tamiya pitgtails on the batteries so it's easy, at least until he's ready to race. He's set up better than most of us and he doesn't even have the car yet, LOL. Much thanks to all that helped.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, here's the plan. I have a company picnic this weekend, so we'll be coming from there. Matthew's parents are going to bring him to K&M around 4:30'ish. I'll have everything with me, batteries charged and ready to go. Biggie, what you'd talked about was calling him up to the stand and giving it to him after the drivers' meeting. I'd like to let him take a parade lap or two after he gets it. Can we do all that? Been trying to call Randy but he hasn't been at the shop. I'm going by there 2day around lunch to pick up whatever parts they have in, hopefully I'll see him there.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Me thinks*

That's a doable thang! WORK IT!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, it's ON like Donkey Kong! I'm going to charge up the batteries for Alyssa's B2 and maybe my T4 so he has people to run with. His older sister's coming so she can try it out too. Get 'em hooked while they're young I say, LOL.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, I can't give enough thanks to the people that helped out with this. Talk about making somebody's year. His parents think y'all are great and I haven't set them straight yet, LOL. Anyway, picture's worth a 1,000 words, etc. Here's why we do stuff like this.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Matthew Gets the Truck*

Ha ha ha. Look at that face.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay. Here's his first run with it (on the drivers' stand), him leaving the stand with his sisters, my daughter, and his mom, learning to wash tires, and then just standing by his truck.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Couple more. Matty in his new hats from K&M, and Matty playing with the Nomadio radio. I think he liked it, LOL.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Matthew Meets Bigmax*

Matthew and The Godfather


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

*My Favorite*

Okay, this is the best. It's like 7:00, so we gave him the truck about 1 1/2 hours before. Matthew walks over and asks, "Where's my truck?" I pointed to it and he said, "I get to keep it?" I told him yeah, it's yours to keep and take home. So, he starts running around saying, "I can KEEP it, I can KEEP it!" Apparently, up until that point he thought he just got to drive it while we were there. This is a pic of the happy dance when he found out it was going home with him.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If that dont bring a tear to your eye, you aint human!

Awsome.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*You got that right!*

You had to be there. The softy I am and Chris asking me to do the presentation. Where did that knot in my throat come from!??!!!

I can see Matt giving me a run for my money in the future. THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> You had to be there. The softy I am and Chris asking me to do the presentation. Where did that knot in my throat come from!??!!!
> 
> I can see Matt giving me a run for my money in the future. THIS IS GREAT!


Thats what its all about my bruthas! 
I like this team better than the last one.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, that was great! Those pictures are great too. I think he will remember this for a long, long time. What a good feeling to see a kid so happy. :biggrin:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Dude! That was SWEET! How awesome! My heart did do a flip, so to speak - that smile on his face is PRICELESS! As many have already said, THIS is 2Cool Racing Team! 

Awesome job to all that contributed and for CJ who is always looking to help those in need as well as for having a heart as big as Aggieland. ;-)

PD2


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey PD2, were you there? Wich guy were you? I was the guy running around like a chicken with my head cut off trying to get my GT started.:rotfl: 

Next time we should meet.:biggrin:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

justinspeed79 said:


> Hey PD2, were you there? Wich guy were you? I was the guy running around like a chicken with my head cut off trying to get my GT started.:rotfl:
> 
> Next time we should meet.:biggrin:


Nah, I wasn't this time around. Its been a while since I've been out to K&M or heck, any track at this point. I've had to cut back and sell most of my gear, but I'm working on getting things right so I can get back into it bro. We'll meet some time soon.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Took him and his brother out to play yesterday and had a blast. We're working on how Matthew can hold the radio. He's going to have to steer with the left, his right just can't moved fast enough, but he can't hold the radio and pull trigger with his right. I finally held the radio flat with my hand and then we could angle it so he could steer with the left and do throttle with the right and that worked well. He had it going great in teh parking lot all by himself. I'm thinking about a strap with a tray system so the radio can lie flat and he won't have to hold it. Lajuan suggsted Velcro on the back so it won't move, which I think will work. ALso thinking about either a left handed radio or maybe a stick radio. Stick would be good, but I'd have to flip it over so the steering was on the left then reverse the servos. No problem, but then where does the antenna go, b/c it would be pointed at his body. Maybe Spektrum w/ the short antenna? PD, I always have a spare car if you want to run. BTW, dirtracer is going to hook Matty up with a John Deere paint scheme, as soon as I find a body I like. If you were at K&M, you know how much he liked Darrin's John Deere colored truck.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> PD, I always have a spare car if you want to run.


Thanks man! I've actually thought about IF I ever got back into nitro truck I may try the GT this go round. Never know. We'll see......

PD2


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*umm*

I havent been on here in a while but its things like this that bring make back!

Chad


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It was fun. I picked up his street tires and some spares at Randy's yesterday. Randy had this radio tray system that hooks over your shoulders so the radio can lay on the tray, I think it's used for airplanes. Anwyay, I think it will hold Matty's radio, so Randy gave it to me. Gonna go by there next week and see how we can set it up. Hope to get him out to a race in the next few weeks.


----------

